
Former US President George HW Bush Dead at 94 - dredmorbius
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/12/president-george-hw-bush-dead-94-181201050728895.html
======
mwnivek
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18575397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18575397)

